# Carly On the Rainbow Bridge*sob*



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

In May, 2010, Mother's Day, my mom and my family went to Burbank's German Shepherd Rescue and we looked at a puppy named Niki. We had also brought our own German shepherd to see what dogs she got along with. Niki was too hyper for our old dog so we looked at another dog named Carly. That dog was shy but she got along well with our own dog, Zsabo. So we payed for her and brought her home. Right when my family and i got home, the two dogs fought. This continued for a few months but it gradually got better. Bet when i went to a summer camp for a week and then came home, I had to cry my eyes out for our dog Carly had been put to sleep because of TOTAL KIDNEY FAILURE... Live long in heaven, Carly.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry about Carly.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. Carly will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridget.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Carly : (


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry about your Carly. It just isn't fair that they don't get to stay with us longer.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> So sorry to hear about Carly : (


Thanks for the sentiments and i'm sorry about Wolfie. Carly has a giant spot in my heart right now...


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

so so sorry. I hope that you can overcome the emotional pain soon.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Carly in my Heart*



Deuce said:


> Sorry to hear that.


Carly has passed on and even though she's gone, she'll always be remembered as the most playful dog ever(she was great with playing Fetch) and just being a great dog. My family and i have three great big pictures in our kitchen-two with my family, Carly, and my other GSD Zsabo and one with Carly on her bed lying down.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

So sorry you lost Carly.


----------

